# need advice for emergency trip (funeral) with carseat



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm sure it'll all work out fine, but I'm really nervous about traveling with dd's convertible carseat. We had a bear of a time installing it correctly in our car (Subaru wagon)...How the heck are we going to get it installed easily in our rental car?

The only other rental car experience for us was with the infant seat, which was super easy and quick to buckle in without the base.

Any tips or advice?

This trip will be stressful enough already; I don't need this extra anxiety about the bleeping car seat.


----------



## 1Baby5Pups (Aug 3, 2006)

I have no idea or experience, but is it possible the rental car company provides carseats? You'd still have to check their installation, but you wouldn't have the pain of uninstalling and reinstalling your carseat from your own car.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What kind of carseat is it? I would not rent a seat. It might be a pain taking it along with you, but I'd feel much better having our own car seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would NEVER rent a carseat.

Why was yours difficult to install? Might it help that the rental car will be new and have LATCH?

-Angela


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

even though my carseat is a major pain to install, it never takes more that 5 minutes. what is making yours really difficult. be bery specific and maybe we can help


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I thought all carseats were hard to install?? Like, I thought that was on purpose, to make us crazy.







My Marathon is a pita.


----------



## geckoed (Jul 9, 2005)

I pretend that I WANT to "get comfortable with my installation" and that its good practice.

What kind of car seat is it? What is the hardest part?


----------



## Cuau (Jul 27, 2006)

Can you make an appt to those place where they check that your carseat is properly installed right after you pick up your rental?


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Practice a little!









I've got the Marathon and Roundabout in my Subie and I swore I'd never move them... but I did for our vacation and other stuff- now it's easy.

I think the Subaru is hard b/c it's small... but you probably won't be in anything that small when you rent/travel. New cars, old cars, trucks, they've all been a little easier than my Subaru. Not that I don't love my car...

Always go for the center of the backseat, then you (hopefully) won't need the locking clip, look for the LATCH as Angela suggested and my last little trick is to twist the female end of the seatbelt once (before latching) to get a tight fit.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I would NEVER rent a carseat.

Why was yours difficult to install? Might it help that the rental car will be new and have LATCH?

-Angela

Yes! It just occurred to me that the rental car will most likely have LATCH. Do all new cars have it? We're probably renting a mini-van.

We have a Britax Boulevard. It was difficult to install in our Subaru (no LATCH) because we had trouble getting the seat belt tight enough. A very kind fireman (and father) came to our house and helped us install it! We use it in the middle seat in back, tethered too.

What do I need to know about LATCH for the rental car? The carsear just sort of clips in, right? Do you think a mini-van will have LATCH?


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *midwestmeg* 
Practice a little!









I've got the Marathon and Roundabout in my Subie and I swore I'd never move them... but I did for our vacation and other stuff- now it's easy.

I think the Subaru is hard b/c it's small... but you probably won't be in anything that small when you rent/travel. New cars, old cars, trucks, they've all been a little easier than my Subaru. Not that I don't love my car...

Always go for the center of the backseat, then you (hopefully) won't need the locking clip, look for the LATCH as Angela suggested and my last little trick is to twist the female end of the seatbelt once (before latching) to get a tight fit.









Glad to know it's gotten easier for you--I have hope!
Yup, twisting the female end is what finally worked for us too. What year is your Subie? Ours is a '95.

ps--I'm Megan too







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acupuncturemomma* 
Yes! It just occurred to me that the rental car will most likely have LATCH. Do all new cars have it? We're probably renting a mini-van.

We have a Britax Boulevard. It was difficult to install in our Subaru (no LATCH) because we had trouble getting the seat belt tight enough. A very kind fireman (and father) came to our house and helped us install it! We use it in the middle seat in back, tethered too.

What do I need to know about LATCH for the rental car? The carsear just sort of clips in, right? Do you think a mini-van will have LATCH?

ALL new cars have LATCH, so yeah, your rental will. BLVD. installation with latch isn't difficult. Clip, clip, tighten like an SOB, tether, tighten.

IME the hardest part is getting the clips on.

-Angela


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

So you think it's important that we tether it too?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Why would you NOT tether it?

-Angela


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

I just hadn't thought about it! Since the only time we've traveled was with the infant seat. I will definitely bring the tether too. Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I rarely have trouble tethering in a rental car. Most have an easy spot. I've never taken the tether OFF my seat, do they come off?

-Angela


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

Now that you mention it, I don't think they do come off! The tether is also something the fireman hooked up for us. I'm glad I'm being forced (via this trip) to get more familiar/comfortable with installing our Blvd.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Latch is in cars 2001 and newer. FYI


----------



## theelfqueen (Dec 4, 2002)

If you're using the Lower Anchors you MUST use the tether for a forwardfacing install. If you install with a seatbelt it is optional though STRONGLY recommended (the use of the tether when ffing reduces head excursion in a collision).

If you are installing rearfacing (whether with the lower anchors or the belt), the tether is optional. Yes, Britax recommends its use but it is not required for a rearfacing installation.


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

We are frequent travelers here. I have traveled both with a baby bucket and a convertible. My convertible is by far the bulkiest contraption but its comfortable for baby and we like it for that reason. Its a PITA to travel with but my suggestions is to fork over the few bucks for a roomy car its usually only a $10 difference per day. By all means don't rent a car seat they cost $10 a day and if your trip is longer than 6 days you just bought yourself a new car seat! If you are traveling by air gate check your car seat. I know that its a PITA to haul it around, grab a bungee cord and a foldable luggage cart and do it that way. My fav airline cracked the base of my $150.00 car seat. I am muy bummed. We rented a mini van what was wonderful. I cold crawl into the back without stopping the car and nurse ds while driving or (gasp!) remove him from his seat while driving to nurse of calm him down. He dosent like his car seat at all but I didint give in all the time to his frustration, somethings just have to happen and he wasnt hurting, hungry, or wet so he had to accpt being confined (hes 13 mos).

I am sorry about your loss. I hope all goes well with the travel, just know that you will get through it, maybe a little frazzled around the edges but it will be fine.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

LATCH was mandated for all cars and car seats manufactured in September 2002 and after.
I am sorry about your loss.







s

DC


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acupuncturemomma* 
Glad to know it's gotten easier for you--I have hope!
Yup, twisting the female end is what finally worked for us too. What year is your Subie? Ours is a '95.

ps--I'm Megan too







:

Cool! I drive a 96 Outback. I've been thinking about moving to a van (once I run out back and shake that money tree I'm growin'







) but yesterday I put three carseats in my back seat! Two forward facing Graco Cargo carseats (with harnesses, installed in the outboard positions) and a Roundabout in the middle. I got them all in rock-solid!!









Also, your 95 probably does have a place for a rear facing (check the carseat manual for suggestions) AND forward facing tether. Read the owners manual and then order the $20 kit from Subaru. The tethering helps with the big Britaxes.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theelfqueen* 
If you're using the Lower Anchors you MUST use the tether for a forwardfacing install. If you install with a seatbelt it is optional though STRONGLY recommended (the use of the tether when ffing reduces head excursion in a collision).


I didn't know that!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1Baby5Pups* 
I have no idea or experience, but is it possible the rental car company provides carseats? You'd still have to check their installation, but you wouldn't have the pain of uninstalling and reinstalling your carseat from your own car.

Never, ever rent a carseat.

What sort of seat? If you are nervous about your convertible, a Cosco Scenera is cheap, light and easy to install in most cars.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh you have a BV? Those seats are EASY to install!


----------

